# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Frag da Semana 02 *** Leilão ***

## Julio Macieira

*Frag da Semana 02 *** Leilão **** 

Montiporas sp.

Foto dos frags:




Foto das colónias mãe:





_Montipora sp._

Cor: Verde; Laranja; Roxo; Castanho; Amarelo

Dieta: Fotosintético e Planctívoro

Agressividade: (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo) - 1/2

Dificuldade: 1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes) - 3

Iluminação: (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte) - 3

Corrente: (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) - 3

---------------------------------------------------------------

Este leilão termina no dia 13 de Janeiro de 2007 pelas 24:00H

As licitações terão de ser sempre arredondadas a (um euro)

Caso se observe alguma licitação nos últimos segundos, serão dados mais 5 minutos sucessivos a cada licitação do leilão.

Independentemente do prazo para o levantamento por parte do vencedor, o frag deve ser pago de imediato por transferência bancária para a nossa conta (NIB: 000702920002620000178 ) do Banco Espirito Santo

Caso a transferência não seja efectuada no prazo máximo de 5 dias úteis o frag será atribuído ao 2º membro com licitação imediatamente inferior.

Base inicial - 1 Euro

----------------------------------------------------------

Recordamos que a receita obtida pelo *Leilão Frag da Semana* se destina a angariação de fundos para o nosso fórum.

* Os *Frags da Semana 02* foram oferecidos pelo nosso companheiro *Rui Ferreira de Almeida*.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ofereço 5 por estes frags minúsculos  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

E eu passo para os 5 cada um - 10 euros

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite

15 Euros os dois

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

16 para o pack  :yb624:

----------


## João Lourenço

20 euros pelo menos deixo um post .... :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

21 pelo justo valor  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Lourenço

22 aerios acho ke pelo menos a seringa vale isso ... :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  25 Euros, 12 para cada um e 1 para as bases e a cola

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Paulo Matias

26

----------


## João Lourenço

27 aerios pela seringa ... :yb677:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ok..30 aérios...15 por cada frag  :yb624:

----------


## Edgar Luis

quando precisar de uns frags dps de o meu aquario ciclar.. vamos a ver se consigo peças baratas.. ehehe.. desculpem lá o post.. estou desejoso de meter a poça novamente com cor e mta vida..

----------


## João Lourenço

Edgar eu penso ke depois destes leiloes vai ser dificil a vida de um Akua Salgado remediado .. 40 Aerios é o preço justo acima disto começa a loucura...40 Aerios pelos dois pedaços de rocha com akelas coisas coladas e mais a seringa  :Olá:

----------


## Julio Macieira

41 aéreos

esqueci-me de oferecer 1 aério pela seringa   :yb624:

----------


## João Lourenço

42 aerios mais dois para o recipiente onde estao as miniaturas e a seringa

João Lourenço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Opss

43 aéreos ...não sabia que o recipiente estava também incluído  :yb624:

----------


## António Paes

45 euritos

----------


## João Lourenço

Só espero que os que adoram as rochinhas nao se escapem de puxar a carteira ....50 aerios ... :SbRequin2:   :yb620:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:EEK!: 

Não sabia que havia tantos interessados

51 aéreos por tudo incluido

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
65

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pessoal.

-Chegou outro maluco que é doido  :JmdALEnvers:  por montiporas  :SbSourire2:  .

Eu dou *70*

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Julio Macieira

71 Aéreos  :yb665:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Voçês tão loucos!!!


80 euros e são os dois meus, não se fala mais nisso.

Podes encerrar o post Juca.

 :SbOk5:

----------


## João Lourenço

Bem o melhor mesmo e por as frags todas a leilão e deixarmos disto por semanas ...senão ...vai se assistir a casos clinicos .. :yb624:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Fico satisfeito pelo interesse demonstrado pelos meus frags e pela vontade em contribuir para o Reefforum.
Quero desde já advertir que os frags terão que ser levantados em minha casa, porque não os entrego nem envio. Em compensação terei todo o prazer em receber o vencedor e mostrar-lhe o meu aquário. 
Cump.
Rui

Editado ( vendedor para vencedor )graças ao Paulo Serrano !

----------


## Paulo Serrano

> Fico satisfeito pelo interesse demonstrado pelos meus frags e pela vontade em contribuir para o Reefforum.
> Quero desde já advertir que os frags terão que ser levantados em minha casa, porque não os entrego nem envio. Em conpensação terei todo o prazer em receber o *vendedor* e mostrar-lhe o meu aquário. 
> Cump.
> Rui


Boas Rui
Será o Vencedor??? Ou o Comprador???  :Coradoeolhos:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 
Um abraço e Bom ano

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Gandas malucos...80 aérios por dois fragzinhos. :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Boa Serrano  :yb624:  . Até porque já estou farto de mostrar o aquário a mim mesmo :SbSourire2:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

81 aéreos  :yb665:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Julio,

era melhor o frag vir para mim, assim tinhas a certeza que iria evoluir bem no meu aquário.

no teu já não temos a certeza ...   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Heitor 
Para isso tens que licitar...LOL
um abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Só estava a mandar uma boca.

Apeteceu-me!!!


Irei licitar lá mais pó fim do leilão... esses frags vão ser para mim

----------


## Julio Macieira

101 Aéreos  :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Juca 
Isso de estar a fazer render o peixe tb não é bom, deixa de ser mauzinho. LOL
É uma seringa cara....
Um abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Desisto,

20 mocas!!!

----------


## Ingo Barao

ca para mim a seringa vem carregada com alguma coisa proibida :EEK!:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Não querendo ser deselegante com os doadores de frags, com os licitadores, ou com os próprios frags...

...não vos parece que isto está a atingir umas proporções de FEIRA DE VAIDADES um pouco exagerada?

...e que o benefício que traz para quem REALMENTE necessita de aproveitar estes leilões para ter uns frags diferentes se está a perder?

É só a minha opinião....

Ricardo

----------


## Heitor Simões

Concordo, inteiramente!!!...

... É verdade, à ainda aquela pequena coisa insignificante de que o leilão serve para ajudar a manter o forum...

...

...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Antes que isto se transforme em mais um caso, e percebendo o que o Ricardo quis dizer( eu proprio alertei o Juca para estas interpretações), acho que devemos encarar estes leilões como uma forma de contribuir para o forúm e através deste dinamizar o hobby e não como uma disputa para comprar frags . Evidentemente que se assim não fosse eu nunca teria licitado o frag do Juca por 85 euros nem sequer vocês estariam a licitar os meus por 100 , porque nenhum deles vale tanto.
Vamos encarar isto da unica maneira que merece ser encarada, ou seja,  uma forma de todos contribuirmos para um bem comum duma forma mais divertida do que seria fazer uma contribuição por paypal, e ficar com uma recordação dessa participação. Por favor não vejam isto meramente como uma oportunidade de comprar corais raros ou não. Quem quizer contribuir, licita quem não quizer não o faz. As considerações e os sarcasmos ( eu sei que não foi o teu caso Ricardo ) apenas servem para dividir uma iniciativa que visa, no meu entender, reforçar a dinamica do Forum.  Isto nunca pretendeu ser uma venda de frags ,porque se assim fosse eu não estaria a participar.

Obrigado a todos!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Como foi anunciado no inicio desta iniciativa, a receita reverte a favor do fórum. Felizmente que já tivemos 4 membros (que mesmo sem frag) doaram mais de 200€ ao nosso fórum cada um deles.

Como para podermos fazer as "coisas" são precisos euros e não boas intenções, agradecia que o próximo comentário se resumisse a dar mais um euro do que a ultima oferta feita.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde a todos
Subscrevo as palavras do Rui e tal como ele, não teria licitado e pago 86 Euros pelo frag do primeiro leilão que acabou com a minha licitação a receber a adjudicação final. Mais ainda e como é sabido, quanto mais não seja pelo caso do frag de Blastomussa que ofereci ao Gil Miguel que por esse coral mostrou interesse, eu podendo, prefiro oferecer, a alguém que seja da minha confiança e sobretudo tenha/reuna condições que sejam uma boa garantia para a sobrevivencia desse frag, o que por exemplo é bem o caso do Gil Miguel. Custa-me entregar/confiar tão belos animais a um destino incerto, o que contribui substancialmente para que não enverede pela venda. Eu sou assim e aceito, respeito, convivo e compro de outras pessoas que não são assim.
Como escrevi na altura da conclusão do 1º leilão, o importante é de facto a angariação de fundos para o nosso forum, o Reefforum. Uma forma muito mais agradável, simpatica, divertida do que dar uma contribuição através do Paypal. Há já algum tempo que queria contribuir, no sábado passado finalmente aconteceu. 
O espirito deste leilão é angariar fundos para o forum e não proporcionar peças raras, ou coisa parecida e foi por assim ser que aderi, porque expeculação como por exemplo se faz nos Estados Unidos com as Acanthastreas, isso eu não entro!

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Lourenço

Acredito, que seja este leilão uma forma de ajudar o forum,mas de qualquer modo há sempre uma forma pelo menos não tão evidente de o ajudar.
O que me parece é que ao se licitar para valores muito acima do valor normalmente está-se a fazer na minha ópinião duas coisas 1º-quem normalmente não contribui, com valores destes continua a não contribuir ,embora cada um saiba o que pode e deve gastar tanto na ajuda ao forum como na compra de frags. em 2º lugar parece-me que pode e sei que não é essa a ideia contribuir para o aumento e valorização tanto de frags como de corais dando a ideia que frags destes ou doutros corais possam atingir preços fora da normalidade e até dando a ideia errada da valorização e de que sejam por exemplos raros e dificeis de conseguir no mercado.

A partir de agora desculpem, vou simplesmente licitar quando alguma frag me interessar e tentar obte-la pelo seu preço justo e espero no procimo sabado dar o meu contributo para o forum.

João Lourenço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Siga...


102 euros pelos frags ...

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Siga ..... para BIMGO

103€... :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665: 
não esquecer da seringa

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Uma vez que lancei a confusão e que para que não fique no ar que apenas era essa a minha intenção, decidi que a deveria terminar também!!!




> (...)acho que devemos encarar estes leilões como uma forma de contribuir para o forúm e através deste dinamizar o hobby e não como uma disputa para comprar frags . (...) Por favor não vejam isto meramente como uma oportunidade de comprar corais raros ou não.


Concordo a 100% com a tua primeira afirmação.... já com a segunda não posso concordar assim tanto... Como tu sabes Rui, há peças que apenas consegues comprar muito raramente, ou em peças muito grandes e valiosas. Só desta forma alguns dos membros poderiam "chegar" até elas... e aqui teriam a sua chance....
..faz lá leilões de xénia e zooanthus e vê o que dá....




> Custa-me entregar/confiar tão belos animais a um destino incerto, o que contribui substancialmente para que não enverede pela venda.


Pois mas isso não se pode controlar mesmo neste tipo de leilão... seja com preços inflacionados ou não. Apenas se pode saber é que vai para casa de quem tem dinheiro.




> O espirito deste leilão é angariar fundos para o forum...


Ok.. explica-me uma coisa: o fórum subsiste com dinheiro do Juca ..certo? Durante dois anos foi assim exclusivamente.. agora já há sponsors anunciantes, donativos e leilões .. mas a base é a mesma. Todos sabemos que se o Juca "fechar a torneira" .. a coisa acaba!!!!
Por isso faz todo o sentido que cada vez exista mais autonomia financeira.. e acho que esta forma é uma ajuda excelente para isso!!!!




> Acredito, que seja este leilão uma forma de ajudar o forum,mas de qualquer modo há sempre uma forma pelo menos não tão evidente de o ajudar...


O que eu acho é que os membros que normalmente ajudariam financeiramente o fórum, o podem fazer sem estar a inflacionar o que poderia ser uma fonte extra de rendimento para o fórum.

Imaginem alguém que dá um quadro para os bombeiros leiloarem na festa de natal...e com esse dinheiro poderem melhorar e comprar equipamentos...
Acaba o leilão e quem ganhou foi .... surpresa... a corporação de bombeiros!!! Assim acaba de gastar o dinheiro que acabou de ganhar num quadro que não precisa.. principalmente porque já lho tinham oferecido!!!!
Curioso!!! ...Afinal os bombeiros não ganharam nada...Entretanto estavam na sala muitas outras pessoa dispostas a comprar o quadro e que vieram para casa de mãos a abanar... 

..não volto a interromper o leilão ...

Apenas falo em meu nome e no de alguém que se reveja na situação de querer comprar umas peças e ajudar o fórum, mas que se vê impossibilitado de tal devido ao rumo que as coisas estão a levar...

Espero que ninguém me entenda mal .... mas o meu feitio e forma de estar na vida impede-me, como sempre, de me calar em certas situações.
A moderação, se achar incómodo ou desapropriado, algo do que eu disse por favor edite o post... terá o meu consentimento !!!

----------


## João M Monteiro

É normal (e de aplaudir) o entusiasmo com esta iniciativa do RF, pela novidade e pelo objectivo, Mais ainda quando os corais fragmentados são mais raros. 

Mas, haja calma.
Vai haver muitos frags para todos os gostos (desejamos que, pelo menos, 52); uns de corais mais raros e que despertam mais interesse e licitações mais altas; outros de corais mais comuns e que serão, provavelmente, mais acessíveis a todos.

Agora, vamos reservar este tópico a licitações.

----------


## Edgar Luis

Lolol

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> ..faz lá leilões de xénia e zooanthus e vê o que dá....


Caso se trata-se de Zoo's, eu era rapaz para ganhar vários...para mim têm muito valor!  :SbOk5:  

*PS -* Desculpem-me o offtopic...mas senti-me indignado com esta! (mas nada contigo Ricardo :HaEbouriffe:  ).

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas a todos  :Olá:  

isto parece os putos com todo o respeito por todos :SbOk:   mas se isto se trata dum leilao vai a valores :SbRiche:   que nem todos podem chegar como é obvio mas isto é a minha opnião para mim aqui está uma iniciativa de se colocar um frag para que se contribua para este forum e quem o tem que o mostre assim é que é força pessoal venha mais euros  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  frag,s de ouro 


abraços e continuem com esse leilão  :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

pelo valor desses frags se as colonias mae fossem minhas eu dormia de caçadeira na mao ao lado do aqua pois imaginem só o valor delas :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

De facto é triste, não vale a pena tentar fazer coisas. É pura perda de tempo.
Juca continua a pagar até teres pachorra . É o que a malta quer. Isso e uns frags baratinhos . Ainda queres que te vão ajudar a montar feiras e congressos. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  . Isso dá muito trabalho! Os sarcasmos não custam nada. O Juca paga! :yb624:   :yb624:  Usem e abusem e ainda por cima gozem ! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
 Pois os meus frags não têm preço. Os meus corais valem todo o trabalho que tive para aprender e para cuidar deles.  De facto não têm preço porque eu *não os vendo*. Portanto não têm que se preocupar com o seu custo. *Dou-os a quem me apetecer e troco-os com quem eu quizer.* ? É por estas e por outras que eu não gosto de negociatas nos foruns.
Fds que não há paciência!
*Ao menos deixem os que querem ajudar .Só licita quem quer. Ninguém é obrigado a nada* . Nem sequer a levar com estes filmes.
Ah.....e desculpem a inconveniência e já agora, a franqueza !

Cump.
Rui

----------


## António Paes

Continuando, 105 euros pelo conjunto incluindo seringa e tupperware.

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Já dizia o outro, "quem têm unhas toca viola quem não têm, aprecia a musica  :Pracima:  "
Cump.

Já agora, chamem a ambulância !!!!!! 112 

----------


## António Paes

Eu ainda sou do tempo do 115 euros.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Duas sementes destas coisas. 

Uma amarela de  pólipos roxos, e outra de uma cor brutal merecem os 

116€

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas a todos  :Olá:  

Rui não te irrites cada um dá ou vende o que quer alias ainda não á restrições aqui no forum que eu saiba isto sim é um ex de um leilão para quem não saiba o significado da palavra eu até acho graça a quem não consegue chegar a certos valores porque senão todos nos tinhamos ferraris mas infelismente é assim com tudo até para se ter um frag se faz birrinha  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  força pessoal postem iniciativas deste tipo para se ajudar o forum se eu abundace ou tivece empotece faria o mesmo isto é um hobby não é uma disputa de quem tem o aquario melhor ou maior mas sim ajudar-mos uns aos outros e pricipalmente ajudar este bucadinho em que todos podemos ter a opurtunidade de aprender um bocadinho uns com os outros eu sei que é dificil mas tentem manter um sonho de qualquer um deião-se por felizes em cada um de nos ter um bocadinho do oceano em casa quantos querem e não conseguem por varios motivos pensem nisso e deixem quem quer dar 100 ou 200 euros por um frag sem mais discurso irrita-me certas coisas que por vezes aqui vejo força juca para aguentares este forum aberto  :SbOk:  


abraços a todos e desculpem se estou a ver mal as coisas  :yb663:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam *48 horas* para terminar o leilão Frag da Semana 02

----------


## Mário Silva Santos

Boas

120 
E dispenso a seringa e a Tuperware  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço


Mário

PS - Não entendo tanta confusão, quem qer licita quem não quer ....

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam *9 horas* para terminar o leilão Frag da Semana 02

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Estes leilões destinam-se a ajudar á manutenção e saudavel sobrevivencia do nosso forum,certo??Então que necessidade há de se estar a julgar num processo de intenção os membros que fruto de maior disponibilidade financeira,têm licitado os frags por valores muito acima do seu real valor de mercado??
Concordo com o Rui,é triste ver que quem se disponibiliza a ajudar o forum desta forma ainda tenha que ouvir algumas piadinhas infames e os sarcasmos do costume. :Admirado:  
Pra quem anda mais distraido,vou dár uma novidade,as coisas custam dinheiro,querem ter um forum aberto,querem palestras com oradores de nomeada,querem que o forum se faça representar em certames da area,etc etc e quem paga??...pois é. :Admirado:  
Por isso deixem-se de parvoices e deixem quem quer e póde ajudar,fazê-lo livremente e sem inibições,bem hajam,aliás tivesse eu o meu aqua pronto e disponibilidade financeira,que faria o mesmo com todo o prazer. :SbOk3:  
Desculpem o off-topic e a opinião muito pessoal.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> (...)ainda tenha que ouvir algumas piadinhas infames e os sarcasmos do costume...(...)Por isso deixem-se de parvoices(...)


Embora esteja certo que este recado não tem nenhum membro como visado, e assim só possa ser entendido como um desabafo, terei todo o gosto em explicar amanhã, ao vivo e a côres, a minha fábula dos bombeiros.. porque aparentemente não foi entendida...

e aproveito a citação " A ignorância é o maior veneno do homem..."




> (...)Desculpem o off-topic e a opinião muito pessoal.(...)


Já somos dois...

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Embora esteja certo que este recado não tem nenhum membro como visado, e assim só possa ser entendido como um desabafo, terei todo o gosto em explicar amanhã, ao vivo e a côres, a minha fábula dos bombeiros.. porque aparentemente não foi entendida...


Boas Ricardo,
Garanto-te que não me estava a referir a ti,alias se houve alguem que manifestou uma opinião bem fundamentada e estruturada foste tu,embora a minha opinião seja outra,fique assim bem entendido que o meu post não foi(nem pouco mais ou menos) resposta ao teu. :Cool:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Boas Ricardo,
> Garanto-te que não me estava a referir a ti,alias se houve alguem que manifestou uma opinião bem fundamentada e estruturada foste tu,embora a minha opinião seja outra,fique assim bem entendido que o meu post não foi(nem pouco mais ou menos) resposta ao teu.


Eu sei que não...  :Pracima:  ..apenas aproveitei para responder a algum pessoal.. lol... nada pessoal!!! :SbOk3:  

PS: Na minha opinião a moderação devia apagar todos estes comentários OFF-Topic que desvirtuam, o verdadeiro sentido do leilão....

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam *15 minutos* para terminar o leilão Frag da Semana 02

----------


## Julio Macieira

Opss   :Admirado:  

Faltam *24 horas* para terminar o leilão Frag da Semana 02


nota: Pensei que era hoje que se esgotava o prazo definido, mas.. afinal ainda têm 24 horas para meditar.

Enganei-me no dia  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam 15 minutos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam 5 minutos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Leilão encerrado

O *Frag da Semana 02* foi atribuído ao nosso companheiro Mário Silva Santos por 120€

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Juca, quem é o próximo, serei eu?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Juca, que é o próximo, serei eu?


Sou eu! Vê no calendário.

----------

